# How's Cleanroom Guangzhou Exhibition 2018?



## clcte (Apr 1, 2017)

2018 Guangzhou International Cleanroom Technology & Equipment Exhibition 

(Cleanroom Guangzhou Exhibition 2018)
Date: August 16th-18th, 2018
Venue: China Import & Export Fair Complex, Guangzhou, China
Address: No. 380, Yuejiang Zhong Road, Guangzhou, China

1.1 China’s Cleanroom Industry Is Thriving Under Strong Market Demand
The last few years have witnessed gratifying growth in sectors like food, 

chemicals, medicals, electronics and etc, which has helped usher in a new 

development stage for China’s cleanroom market. The Chinese Institute of 

Electronics forecasts that by 2018, China’s cleanroom construction market 

will top RMB 126.8 billion, growing at over 10% yearly.

2.1 Review of Cleanroom Guangzhou Exhibition 2017
Hosting 160 exhibitors (up by 63%) and 7650 visitors, the 2017 edition 

recorded a perfect curtain call with leading exhibitors like TSI 

Instrument, Bonric, Gerflor, Gruner, Nora, Clima Air Purity Equipment, 

Shengda Clean Lighting, TongJi Door Industry, Slemon Technology, and etc. 

Buyers showed very strong purchase power with over 70% of them placing 

orders on site or soon after the show.

3.1 Preview of Cleanroom Guangzhou Exhibition 2018
With strong confidence for the 2018 edition, sponsored by Guangdong 

Associaiton of Cleanroom Technology (GACT) and Guangdong Grandeur 

International Exhibition Group, old exhibitors like BroadAir, Shenfa 

Sandwich Board, Kai Hua Purification, etc have already re-booked with 

enlarged booths! To provide our visitors will an all-inclusive option of 

cleanroom products, lab equipment and supplies are newly included in the 

show. With supports from global trade associations and efforts of worldwide 

promotion, another fruitful year is guaranteed for the show!


----------

